# Lab pups coming next week



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

The sire Ben (NAFC Cody's Cut a Lean Grade "Grady" X FC Fever Pitch Fergie) is a 60lb black with a very intense drive and is an incredible upland dog as well as a solid waterfowl dog. Ben has 3 qualifying Jams in the field trials. 
The Dam Yodi (Dustbusters Traveling Man SH X No Surprise At Willowcreek) is a 65lb yellow and is an accomplished upland game and waterfowl dog. She has numerous proven puppies from previous breedings. All health clearances are good and the pups will be EIC and CNM Clear. Pups will have dew claws removed and will be given first shots.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10205457418906206&id=1572563411


----------

